# English Maestro Birthdays



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

*Happy Birthday* today to Sir Malcolm Sargent (* 1895) and Sir Thomas Beecham (*1879)

While Malcolm was most at home in the concert halls (notably as chief conductor for the BBC Proms for many years), his operatic pit appearances ranged from his ever popular Gilbert & Sullivan performances to Wagner's Meistersinger. He was also a great choral conductor, and has been immortalized via the Malcolm Sargent Festival Choir

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malcolm_Sargent

http://www.malcolmsargent.org/

Beecham was a contemporary of Sargent's, and left us quite an operatic legacy. His recordings include 
-Carmen w/ de los Angeles & Gedda (EMI) 
-La Boheme again w/ de los Angeles & Bjoerling (EMI) * of course many still consider this to be the recording against all other Boheme recordings are measured*
-Magic Flute (live, HMV) w/ Lemnitz, Roswaenge, Husch, Berger and Strienz
-Otello (live, Golden Melodram), w/ Vinay, Stella, and Taddei
-Die Entfuhrung Aus Dem Serail (EMI) w/ Marshall, Simoneau, Hollweg, Unger and Frick
-A Village Romeo and Juliet (Naxos Historical) w/Dowling, Sharp, Ritchie
-Ariadne auf Naxos (live, Connoisseur) w/ Zadek, Anders, Hollweg, Springer, Thomas & Dickie
-Fidelio (live, Golden Melodram) w/ Brouwenstieijn, Hopf, Shoefflet, & van Mill
-Manon (live MET, Walhalla) w/ Sayao, Kullman, Brownlee & Moscona 
-The Bartered Bride (live, Somm) w/ H Konetzni, Tauber & Krenn

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Beecham

ps: if you recognize the name Beechams from the drugstore, yup- same family!


----------

